# Awr 160



## Aprz (Aug 31, 2010)

I couldn't find it on the fema site, which I thought it was suppose to be on there. Googled it, and it seems to be a class you attend. Is it possible to take online? If not, if I have to attend a class, are there any classes for it near by the bay area? I was unsuccessful to find much info on Google. I'm confused about it, haha.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 31, 2010)

*re*

http://www.teex.org/teex.cfm?pageid=training&templateid=14&area=teex&browse=201


----------



## Aprz (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah, I found that website before hand, but not that page, and there I can see it is an online course that I can sign up there. Thanks.


----------

